

LinkedIn Visual Resume - ShirsenduK
http://visual-resume.herokuapp.com

======
alpb
Bookmarklet doesn't work on Safari (OS X). I tried with Login and I think this
project is not useful at the moment. It just slows down browsing experience.
It could be put in a way that it presents the profile info in a better manner
but it is currently useless.

~~~
ShirsenduK
We are working to make the bookmarklet work on all browsers. Thanks.

------
impostervt
I'm wary of logging into an app without knowing what the benefit is. Could you
show an example first?

~~~
ShirsenduK
It takes the data from your LinkedIn profile and creates a visual resume out
of it. Try it out. We are not storing any data. The resume is built on the
fly.

